# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل با Autoloader

## exlord

سلام ... متخصصین یه نگاهی به این کد بندازین ...
index.php
<?php 
require_once 'Zend/Loader/Autoloader.php';
$autoloader = Zend_Loader_Autoloader::getInstance();
$autoloader->registerNamespace('Utils');
?>
<ul>
<li><a href="index.php?page=signup">Sign Up</a></li>
</ul>

<?php
if(isset($_GET['page'])){
    Zend_Loader::loadFile('Pages/'.$_GET['page'].'.php', $dirs=null, $once=false);
}
$username = Zend_Form_Element_Text('txtUsername');
?>

با Utils که خودم ساختم و Zend_Loader::loadFile و Zend_Form مشکلی نداره ولی   Zend_Form_Element_Text  رو پیدا نمیکنه ...؟
اینو چیکارش کنم ؟

----------


## Placebo

شما باید از autoloader استفاده درست کنید

Zend_Loader::registerAutoload()

----------

